
Rands In Repose: The Leaper - bhousel
http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2009/10/12/the_leaper.html
======
bhousel
This article reminded me about a recent conversation I had with someone who
asked me about difference between an excuse and a legitimate reason.

My response: _Excuses are reasons that you didn't do something that you were
supposed to be able to do._

